

Game interface infringes copyright - boredguy8
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080715-popular-wow-automation-tool-infringes-blizzards-copyright.html

======
LogicHoleFlaw
Oh, the WoWGlider case. I'm gratified to hear that the DMCA violation theory
was rejected. I'm still worried to hear that the judge validated the copyright
infringement theory. As sleazy as I find botting tools to be, I think that
counting copying a piece of software into RAM in order to run it as copyright
infringement is a dangerously broad interpretation of copyright law.

